

What Happened When I Yelled Back at the "Christians" Calling My Wife a Murderer - shrikant
http://www.alternet.org/module/printversion/148607

======
warbee
I consider myself a religious man, and always find myself getting frustrated
with protesters/sign holders/judges like the ones in the video. Not only for
their blatant disregard for--in this case--the Gospel, but their incredible
insensitivity.

Not sure if the OP is the father in the video, but to you, good sir, I tip my
hat. If I were in such a position, I know I would not have been as calm, and
would probably have included far more curse words for my own good. To the
couple in the video, I wish you the best in trying for your next child.

------
J3L2404
If people like this(the protesters) truly believed that God would punish
people with eternal damnation, then they could just go about their lives - but
they know that they are full of shit and so they lash out.

